# Finally a hit!



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I finally have a bear hitting my bait. It does not appear to be a big bear but it has a pretty coat. What do you guy's think?


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Another view.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Sweet! That is a pretty bear, but I think you're right, kind of small. But it's cool to have them hitting. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## elkaholic226 (Feb 13, 2009)

sub-adult but what a pretty coat. top pic he looks almost blond. nice looking bear don't hurry you still have time and as long as he is hitting your bait he will keep coming back. save him for the end hopfully daddy looks just like him and he shows up too. good luck! shoot straight


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks guy's, I think it is a beautiful bear. I wish he was just 3-4 years older!! I have plenty of time right now. I will just impatiently wait for a big one! The waiting is not very fun though! I will put up more pic's when I check it again. 

Chad


----------



## BIG-TNT (Oct 19, 2007)

Great coat nice coloring Thank,s for sharing


----------

